# PvE Gilde [S W A T] sucht!



## Galbadia (11. April 2010)

Guten Tag, wir die Gilde S W A T auf dem Server Anetheron suchen noch Mitspieler für unseren 2. ICC 10er Raid und für allg. 25er Raids.

*Wir suchen:* 

2x Feral Druide ( Katze und Bär )

1x Hexenmeister

1x Magier

2x Todesritter ( Tank und DD )

1x Krieger ( DD [ Fury ] )

2x Priester ( Heal und DD )

Zählt eure Klasse nicht dazu, habt aber trotzdem Interesse könnt ihr ingame: Kare // Horadhrim // Àladriel 
anschreiben.

*Was ihr braucht:*


Ein "Anfangsequip" das auf jedenfall Pdk 10 ready sein sollte, Movement so wie die nötige Kenntniss über eure Klasse ist Voraussetzung.
Darüber hinaus solltet ihr auch bei Kritik nicht gleich an die Decke gehen, sonder drüber nachdenken und besser machen.

*Was euch erwartet:*


- regelmäßige PdK 10 Runs
- regelmäßige ICC 10 Runs
- lustiger und lockerer Umgang in der Gilde und im TS
- kein 100% Erfolg

Zusammengefasst bedeutet das, das wir eine sehr lockere PvE Gilde sind, Real-Life geht auf jedenfall vor. Das Raiden steht bei uns aber klar im Vordergrund, wir wollen einfach nur unseren Spaß am Spiel haben. Erwartet also keine Progress - Gilde. Wenn ihr in WoW einfach mit lustigen Leuten unterwegs sein, und euch nicht von der Jagd nach dem High - End - Equip stressen lassen wollt, seid ihr bei uns richtig. Ab und zu raiden wir auch zum Spaß alte Raid - Inis wie MC, Ubrs, SSC usw.

*Fortschritt*

PdK 10 5 / 5
PdoK 10 1 / 5

PdK 25 1 / 5 ( Bekommen keine 25er zusammen, zumindestens nicht oft )
PdoK 25 0 / 5

ICC 10	6 / 12
ICC 25 0 / 10

Habt ihr Interesse? Dann ingame: Kare // Horadhrim // Àladriel // Huricana // anschreiben.

Oder:

http://swat-wow.de 

und dann Links auf " Bewerbung schreiben ". Wie die Bewerbung aussieht ist euch überlassen, sie sollte aber Alter / Arbeit / Raiderfahung beinhalten.

Hier noch unsere Raidzeiten:

Mo: 19:30 - 22:00
Di: 19:30 - 22:00
Mi: 19:30 - 22:30
Do: 19:30 - 22:00
Fr: 19:30 - 22.30

Es werden zwar Raids an den meisten Tagen in der Woche angesetzt, aber anmelden sollte man sich an mind. 1 in der Woche.


----------

